# How to remove aquasoil without killing inverts



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but here is the story.

Since I do not understand why the ph has been going down in my 75G tank, I had set up some water samples to test the ph for various days. I started last Thursday. One water sample is from the tap water, the other is from the RO unit and the last one is from the 75G tank that is showing the lower ph. 

THe tap water and RO have exhibited the same PH in three measurements from 7.8-8. 
The 75g tank water ph has been consistent at 6.4-6.6. 

Then light struck me, in the 75G tank I have half a bag of aquasoil. I had forgotten about this. So, having another tank that has only aquasoil in it I went and measure the ph of this 10G tank yesterday and this morning. To my surprise the ph of this tank is 6.4-6.6. Coincidence? 

I am not sure how this small amount of aquasoil affects the water, but if half a bag affects the water chemistry in the tank to lower the ph so much, this thing is really good to soften the water. 

Any thoughts on this? 

Also, the aquasoil is concentrated in certain area in the tank. How do I remove it without killing my shrimp and crays? The crays neeed a ph from 7.5-8

Thanks, 
Pedro


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope this in not too off topic, but should not RO water measure a PH of 7.0.
My tap is 7.8 and RO output is 7.0. Maybe there is a lack of understanding on my part.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm assuming your not using CO2 in your 75. Interesting to see how much a relatively little amount of aquasoil can effect the pH levels so drastically in large tank. But that's one of the benefits of using aquasoil..lowering pH and KH.

As for removing the AS, do it slowly and steadily. Two to four cups at a time over a period of a week or two will help minimze the effect of the steady climb of pH as it gets removed.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

wiste said:


> I hope this in not too off topic, but should not RO water measure a PH of 7.0.
> My tap is 7.8 and RO output is 7.0. Maybe there is a lack of understanding on my part.


It is my understanding that RO units do not make water acidic. They remove all kinds of salts and some other things out of the water to a certain degree. There is always something left . Whatever is left can still have alkalinity builders, which causes the PH to stay above 7.

It is my understanding that carbonates are not the only thing that make up alkalinity. IN Texas the water company adds sodium hydroxide to its water supply to increase ph and buffer it. Sodium hydroxide cannot be measured by any kh test kit so my kh always shows 0 out of the RO unit and out of the tap.

-Pedro

THe RO unit is only two months old.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Pedro,
If you're using RO for the 75 gallon tank then it would be easy for the aquasoil to make the pH drop in that tank. Essentially, an RO unit attempts to make water "pure" from all other elements/ buffers by removing these impurities. However, it is not perfect which is why the pH is not 7.0 as expected, and salts that are not removed will have a more drastic effect on the pH. If you're using RO water for the 75 gallon then it would be very easy to buffer or alter its pH with something that creates acidity or basicity, since the water has been purified or the amounts of buffering salts in the water has been drastically lowered.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I think removing the aquasoil is the safer option. This way I guarantee that it will not mess the water chemistry. I do not like to play chemist that much. Removing it, removes a variable from the equation. Buffering the water with baking soda and adding seachem equilibrium should be enough.
Aquasoil lowers the ph and kh even with water out of the tap.

Do you think 3dKh should be sufficient?


THanks,
Pedro


----------

